# Steam-Guthabenkarte auch bei Penny erwerbbar?



## Chronik (14. Dezember 2014)

Hey hey,

mal eine Frage. Bei mir hat vor kurzen ein Penny(-Markt) aufgemacht. Nun war am WE (Wochenende) Werbung, von Penny bei mir im Briefkasten. Und da habe ich Guthabenkarten (von Steam, PSN, Microsoft [für die XBOX], ...) endeckt, allerdings keine Preise zu diesem Guthabenkarten.
Darum die Frage, werden bei Penny *Steam-Guthabenkarten* verkauft? Ich dachte so Karten gibt es nur bei MM, den großen Planeten und Gamestop. Und bevor ich dahin mache und Geldausgeben muss (Bus, Bahn, Auto[Sprit]), um dann entäuscht zu werden, frag ich lieber hier nochmal nach. Ist schon komisch solche Guthabenkarten verkauft nicht mal Amazon, zumindestens habe ich die noch nicht endeckt.

Sry falls das das falsche (Unter-)Forum ist.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2014)

Also, dass es Steam-"Guthabenkarten" gibt wusste ich nicht - ich kenne nur die paysafe-Karten, und mit denen kannst Du dann wiederum bei Steam dein Konto aufladen bzw. bezahlen. Kann es sein, dass die Werbung für paysafe war und nur Steam als Beispiel da stand? ^^

Hier könntest Du checken, ob bei Dir auch paysafecards zu haben sind https://www.paysafecard.com/de-de/kaufen/ 

Wenn aber der Shop mit Steam-Karten wirbt, dann muss der die auch haben - falls Du unsicher bist, würd ich da mal anrufen. Denn auch wenn vlt. Penny allgemein wirklich Steam-Karten verkauft, muss ja nicht automatisch genau DIESE Filiale dies auch bieten.


----------



## Chronik (14. Dezember 2014)

PSC kann ich bei mir kaufen, ich glaube ESSO oder Shell verkaufen diese PSC, habe ich schon gecheckt. Bei PSC bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, früher (was heißt früher, vor ein halben Jahr) habe ich mal irgendwo gelesen das man um dieses PSC Guthaben einzulösen auch ein PSC-Konto brauch. Ich habe mir jetzt nochmal die Werbung von Penny geholt (Online steht dazu nichts, ???) Die Überschrift: "Sagen Sie dem Weihnachtsstress Ade - mit den Geschenkkarten von Penny" in den Text steht: "... auch bei Geschenken können Sie sich jetzt ein paar Wege sparen. Mit unseren großen Auswahl an Geschenkkarten" und unter dem Text sind 4 Bilder von Guthabenkarten, eine facebook-, PlayStation Store-, Steam- und Nintendo-Guthabenkarte.


----------



## chbdiablo (14. Dezember 2014)

Kann gut sein, dass es die jetzt auch bei Penny gibt. Hab erst vor kurzem sowas hier in einem Supermarkt gesehen. Hängen vor der Kasse, wo eben all dieses Aufladezeugs ist.


----------



## Zapped (14. Dezember 2014)

Ja. Habe die Karten schon bei PENNY & REWE gesehen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2014)

Mal angenommen, es wäre für PSC ein Konto nötig: na und? ^^  Für Steam hast Du doch auch ein Konto... ^^    So weit ich weiß kannst Du aber einfach in Deinem Steamkonto auch den PSC-Code eingeben, der wird erkannt. Bei Spiele und dann "Einen Steam-Guthabencode einlösen"


----------



## Monalye (15. Dezember 2014)

Für Paysafecard ist kein Konto nötig... bei Steam auf "Guthaben aufladen" klicken, PSC auswählen, dann wird man auf die PSC-Seite weitergeleitet, braucht da nur den Code eingeben und das Guthaben ist auf Steam gutgeschrieben. Ich mach das auch am liebsten so.


----------



## Ancient-Dragon (15. Dezember 2014)

Chronik schrieb:


> Hey hey,
> 
> mal eine Frage. Bei mir hat vor kurzen ein Penny(-Markt) aufgemacht. Nun war am WE (Wochenende) Werbung, von Penny bei mir im Briefkasten. Und da habe ich Guthabenkarten (von Steam, PSN, Microsoft [für die XBOX], ...) endeckt, allerdings keine Preise zu diesem Guthabenkarten.
> Darum die Frage, werden bei Penny *Steam-Guthabenkarten* verkauft? ...



Ja, solche Steam-Guthabenkarten gibt es bei Penny, habe mir erst letzte Woche da eine geholt, die sind jeweils mit einem Guhaben über 20 €.
Paysafecards über 10 € oder 50 € gibt es da übrigens auch.


----------



## Monalye (15. Dezember 2014)

Seit wann gibt es 20 Euro Guthaben? Ich kenne nur 10, 25 und 50, ist das bei den Penny-Gutscheinen neu?


----------



## Ancient-Dragon (15. Dezember 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Seit wann gibt es 20 Euro Guthaben? Ich kenne nur 10, 25 und 50, ist das bei den Penny-Gutscheinen neu?



Die Karten mit 20 € Guthaben sind spezielle Steam-Guthabenkarten die man nur bei Steam einlösen kann.


----------



## Chronik (15. Dezember 2014)

Mhh schön dann werd ich mich mal bei Penny umschauen und evtl. danach fragen falls ich die nicht finde!


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2014)

Am besten frag allgemein nach Guthabenkarten fürs Internet, denn es kann gut sein, dass der/die VerkäuferIn keine Ahnung hat, was Steam ist, obwohl die Karten da sehr wohl an einem Drehregel oder so hängen


----------



## xSonic (15. Dezember 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Am besten frag allgemein nach Guthabenkarten fürs Internet, denn es kann gut sein, dass der/die VerkäuferIn keine Ahnung hat, was Steam ist, obwohl die Karten da sehr wohl an einem Drehregel oder so hängen



Die sollten eigentlich direkt in Nähe der Kasse hängen, dort wo meistens auch iTune und Google Playstore Karten sind.


----------



## Chronik (17. Dezember 2014)

Entschuldigt bitte habe jetzt erst Zeit gefunden.
Penny hat diese Karten, was schade ist, das es nur 20er Karten gibt, hätte nämlich 25 also eine 20er und eine 5fer genommen. Naja kann man nichts machen.

Danke an alle die hier mit geschrieben haben und für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Chronik (30. Dezember 2014)

Hey hey,
ich mal wieder.
Ich habe zu Weihnachten so eine "Steam-Guthabenkarte" geschenkt  bekommen, ich will die aber jetzt noch nicht einlösen. Wisst ihr evtl.  wie lange so eine Karte gültig ist bzw. Gültigkeit hat? Hinten in dem  Kleingedruckten steht nichts!


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2014)

Also, ich weiß es zwar nicht, aber an sich müssten die Codes "ewig" haltbar sein, solange es Steam noch gibt ^^  Vor allem weil ja auch nix genaues draufsteht, hast Du in jedem Falle 3 Jahre mindestens. Klassische Gutscheine zB für Saturn oder Kaufhof oder so müssen 3 Jahre nutzbar sein, mit Ausnahme von speziellen Aktionsgutscheinen, die auch weniger lange haltbar sein dürfen (z.B. 50€ Gutschien bei 500€ Einkaufswert, aber der Gutschein gilt nur 6 Monate). Oder auch wenn es um einen Gutschein für eine Dienstleistung geht, der darf auch weniger haltbar lange sein, weil die Leistung ggf. z.B. in einem Jahr teurer wäre. Also: ein Gutschein für z.B. 30 Min Massage darf auch nur zB 1 Jahr haltbar sein, weil die Massage heute vlt 30€ kostet, in zwei Jahren aber schon 35€.  Da zahlt der Laden ja dann drauf, wenn Du das erst in 2 Jahren nutzt. Aber ein Gutschein für den gleichen Massagesalon, wo einfach nur steht "30€ Gutschein", der muss 3 Jahre gültig sein - da kriegst Du dann halt nach 2 Jahren vlt. nur noch 20 Min Massage, wo du jetzt noch 30 Min bekommen würdest.


----------



## sulla5 (8. Januar 2015)

Hey,

also mir ist bekannt, dass es solche Guthaben-Karten zu kaufen gibt. Jedoch meine ich zu wissen, dass man Paysafe Guthaben bei Penny bekommt, damit kannst du auch dein Steam Guthaben aufladen.


----------

